# Red Heeler/Jack Russell cross. How large will they be



## BamaChicken (Jul 16, 2016)

This is Jojo. He weighs a little over 5 lb at almost 10 weeks. He will be 10 weeks on Tuesday. I got him and his sister when they were five weeks old. That is way to young but the mother had stopped nursing them according to owner. Next will be Dottie. She is now close to 5 lb. She definitely has a Jack personality except she does like to be a lap dog. Over the past week Jojo's coat has changed from a thicker to more smooth.


----------



## BamaChicken (Jul 16, 2016)

They are very smart puppies. I have started teaching commands and they pick them up quickly. I have never owned a JRT but have a friend with some shorty Jacks. Hers have never been super hyper or aggressive. These puppies love people and I am socializing them with a neighbors dog. They eat 3 times a day per vet instruction and I have been able to get them on Science Diet, small dog puppie kibble. They eat almost a half a cup at the time. Sometimes less. Just wondering if they look average size for JRT. Hoping they will be more that size than red heeler size. The owner said the mother/red heeler was a smaller type. It was a accident breeding. The neighbors JRT got to her and he thought his blue heeler had until they were born. Jojo has larger feet than Dottie.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

At nine weeks old, my AKK weighed 4.4lbs. He ended up 20lbs as an adult. All dogs are different, though. It's hard to predict adult size. Your pups do sound close to JRT size than cattle dog size, though.

Also, it's a shame the mother dog's owner let the pups go that early. Just because the mother dog stopped nursing, that doesn't mean it was time to take the pups away from her. She still had a lot to teach them about bite inhibition and manners. It's good that you're socializing with a safe older dog, though, and they will also learn from each other.

Make sure to do what you can to prevent littermate syndrome, though. If you haven't heard of it: if you have two pups at the same time, they can bond to each other moreso than to you, which can make them harder to train. They can become frantic when separated (there have been stories on this forum of dogs that would scream when separated even by a single wall), or sometimes swing the other way and grow up to fight incessantly. Often one will be outgoing and the other will be overly shy. You can prevent it by making sure to feed, walk, train, and play with each pup separately as well as letting them walk and play together.

They're very cute! I hope they bring you many years of happiness.


----------



## BamaChicken (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you Crantastic. I thought it was way to young also but am sort of glad I got them because they had so many fleas. I never put them down till i got them bathed. We have no fleas now. I carried them to the Vet the next day and started them on a wormer he gave me. They were wormy too. I only wanted one but we thought were getting the brown one as a girl but on the way to pick them up I got a message that a mistake was made and it was a male.. Picked out the girl with dots and my husband said get the one I wanted but he liked the other one. Needless to say we ended up with two. I work on the syndrome thing and try to prevent it. So far they dont seem to constantly stay with each other. Very different personalties. I have a large fenced yard out in the country. Like 2 acres. We have a few sheep and chickens one cat. So far things are going well with all that.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

with that cross you are such a brave person lol lol .. They are so cute and look forward to seeing them grow up....


----------



## BamaChicken (Jul 16, 2016)

Ha ha thank you. So far so good. They both want to be lap dogs. Dottie is very vocal. She loves to nip him and run. They are doing well learning not to bite on hands when playing. I have to be firm and say no firmly but they stop. They have learned sit and stay. My husband is having surgery in the morning so they wont get much attention tomorrow.. I look forward to showing pics as they grown. I think they are going to great looking dogs and I am firm believer in disciple for dogs and children so you can enjoy when they grow up. They have their 3rd puppy visit to the Vet on the last week of the month. They are doing well. I have them started on Trifexis as that is what the vet gave me a sample to try. It seems to agree with them and no fleas. They love people right now and trying to keep it that way.


----------

